# D7300 realese date known yet?



## hamlet (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm looking to sell my d7100 very soon and wanting to upgrade. You folks known when the D7300 will possibly be released?


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 24, 2017)

From what I've heard, there's usually about 2-3 years between releases in that line, and the d7200 was released in April 2015. So the earliest possible release would be in a few months. However, the d7200 is still arguably the best in its class, so it seems unlikely that Nikon would replace it before sales on it really slow down. So I would guess another year, at least. 

You could keep an eye on the website, nikonrumors.com.


----------



## hamlet (Feb 24, 2017)

Well there is lots of stuff they could pack into the new camera. Things like 4k recording and the newest expeed thingamajig, flip flop screenies and more cool stuff. The d7200 is a really cool camera but i just dont want to buy that thing and then have the d7300 come out a bit later, buyers remorse is such a drag.


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 24, 2017)

hamlet said:


> Well there is lots of stuff they could pack into the new camera. Things like 4k recording and the newest expeed thingamajig, flip flop screenies and more cool stuff. The d7200 is a really cool camera but i just dont want to buy that thing and then have the d7300 come out a bit later, buyers remorse is such a drag.


If you want all that fancy stuff, just buy a D500.. With Nikon's  current financial situation it may be several years before a D7300 comes out if at all..


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 24, 2017)

Or buy a refurbished D7200 save money and put good glass in front and your golden or even a refurbished D750 for under $1500 now.Unless you need the buffer and frame rate of the D500 for hamsters running on the plastic wheel.


----------



## hamlet (Feb 24, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > Well there is lots of stuff they could pack into the new camera. Things like 4k recording and the newest expeed thingamajig, flip flop screenies and more cool stuff. The d7200 is a really cool camera but i just dont want to buy that thing and then have the d7300 come out a bit later, buyers remorse is such a drag.
> ...


I've not looked into the bad news at nikon's. Hope all the workers are looked after, usually they bare the brunt of the cost cutting.


----------



## hamlet (Feb 24, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Or buy a refurbished D7200 save money and put good glass in front and your golden or even a refurbished D750 for under $1500 now.Unless you need the buffer and frame rate of the D500 for hamsters running on the plastic wheel.


They are small but they are fast for sure, every little frame counts.


----------



## cgw (Feb 24, 2017)

Been around long enough to know a sweet spot camera when I see it. The D7200 is one. Period. Watch prices but I suspect they're at or nearing bottom. As usual, it depends on your shooting tastes but I've found it near-perfect as an all-seasons DSLR. Its ability to meter with manual Nikkors for macro and tele applications is a huge plus.Great sensor and processor pairing, too. That said, it's probably the last DSLR I'll buy after a 6 month affair with a Fuji X100T that helped me see the light re: mirrorless. Price/image quality quotient is damn tough to beat with the D7200.


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2017)

Nikon doesn't pre-announce release dates for new models.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 24, 2017)

I almost bought the D500 but after further handing it and a couple test shots nothing really to  put it through a demanding test, I just did not feel the love I have for the D7200. no doubt the D500 is true pro level fast sports/wildlife camera, but I just love the cracking Sensor in the D7200 and the camera as a whole so instead,I just picked up a couple pieces of new glass, new strap, teleconverter  and some more memory cards.


----------



## hamlet (Feb 24, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> I almost bought the D500 but after further handing it and a couple test shots nothing really to  put it through a demanding test, I just did not feel the love I have for the D7200. no doubt the D500 is true pro level fast sports/wildlife camera, but I just love the cracking Sensor in the D7200 and the camera as a whole so instead,I just picked up a couple pieces of new glass, new strap, teleconverter  and some more memory cards.


Thinking of getting the d750 + sigma 20mm 1.4. Think i may be coming down with some GAS, I need to scram it the hell outa this section, this isn't good, not at all.


----------



## hamlet (Feb 28, 2017)

First rumor on nikon rumors about the d7300. So happy about this 

First set of rumored Nikon D7300 camera specifications | Nikon Rumors


----------



## goooner (Feb 28, 2017)

To be honest, if you do not need 4K video, I will just get a D7200 when the price comes tumbling down. Might be the same sensor than the D500, but it is not the sensor in the D500 that makes that camera, its the focus module.


----------



## hamlet (Feb 28, 2017)

I own the d7200. The snapbridge is a big reason i want to upgrade. I dont really do any sports and i cant bring myself to spend 2 large on the d500. Just gonna stick to my own lane and wait for the d7300.


----------



## goooner (Feb 28, 2017)

hamlet said:


> I'm looking to sell my d7100 very soon and wanting to upgrade. You folks known when the D7300 will possibly be released?


So have you sold your D7100 and bought a D7200 as stated below?


hamlet said:


> I own the d7200. The snapbridge is a big reason i want to upgrade. I dont really do any sports and i cant bring myself to spend 2 large on the d500. Just gonna stick to my own lane and wait for the d7300.


If you own both, just sell the D7100 and get the D5xxx that has snapbridge, or what ever its called. You get the funky flip screen too...


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 28, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> I almost bought the D500 but after further handing it and a couple test shots nothing really to  put it through a demanding test, I just did not feel the love I have for the D7200. no doubt the D500 is true pro level fast sports/wildlife camera, but I just love the cracking Sensor in the D7200 and the camera as a whole so instead,I just picked up a couple pieces of new glass, new strap, teleconverter  and some more memory cards.


I really debated between a D5500 and the D500.  24mp vs 20mp ... FPS .. both flippy screen.  But I had some needs that the D500 fit.  I may still end up with a D5500 or probably some mirrorless at some point for the other needs.  But BestBuy gave me a deal I couldn't turn down on it.


----------



## hamlet (Feb 28, 2017)

goooner said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to sell my d7100 very soon and wanting to upgrade. You folks known when the D7300 will possibly be released?
> ...


No, no, sorry. My brain.exe stopped working there for a second. I own the d7100.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 28, 2017)

here 'ya go ==> First set of rumored Nikon D7300 camera specifications | Nikon Rumors



> Here is the first set of rumored specifications for the Nikon D7300 DSLR camera:
> 
> 
> 20MP sensor (same sensor from the D500)
> ...


----------



## hamlet (Feb 28, 2017)

Its gonna be great


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 28, 2017)

If there is a D7300 some things should trickle down from the D500 maybe a little faster frame rate, group focus and touch screen would be nice.


----------



## hamlet (Mar 1, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> If there is a D7300 some things should trickle down from the D500 maybe a little faster frame rate, group focus and touch screen would be nice.


Trickle down cameranomics! yay!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 30, 2017)

more info ...
Nikon Rumors



> 20MP sensor from the Nikon D500
> ISO range: 100 - 51,200
> 4K video
> 51 points AF
> ...



I wonder what the pricing would be?  $1,495ish ?


----------



## nerwin (Apr 1, 2017)

Its D7500 now.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 1, 2017)

D5, D500, D750 ... sure why not .. D7500    Just make typos much more confusing.


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 1, 2017)

I know it probably doesn't matter in the scheme of things...but why are they decreasing the MP of the newer crop cameras? Faster buffer speeds? Better low-light abilities because of larger pixels?


----------



## Destin (Apr 1, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> I know it probably doesn't matter in the scheme of things...but why are they decreasing the MP of the newer crop cameras? Faster buffer speeds? Better low-light abilities because of larger pixels?



Likely all of the above. 

But I'm glad to see that we're finally over the megapixel race in the majority of the camera market. Beyond about 12 megapixels it really is the law of diminishing returns, at least on a crop sensor.


----------



## adamhiram (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks like it will likely be called the D7500...

Petapixel
NikonRumors


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 7, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> 20MP sensor from the Nikon D500
> 
> ISO range: 100 - 51,200
> 4K video
> ...



I was just thinking.  If priced around $1495, it might be a D500 killer on price v performance.
4K video.
51pts vs 253 pts, but dependent upon the type of photography you do 51pt may be fine.
8fps vs 10fps.   8 is a pretty good leap forward from the current d7200 6fps (or so) but it also has to compete with Canon.

I'm curious if they changed the buffer at all. Or just used the small mp sensor for the processing speed increase.   I really do wish the D500 was 24mp though.


----------

